# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Ironice''s Workbook [Intro Class]

## Ironice

*Hello, I'm Ironice 
As a child I've had some dreams where I kinda knew I was dreaming and tried to control them. One example is that in a dream I found out that if I shook my whole body I could fly (It wasnt effective but it worked and I did not know anything about lucid dreaming at that time). When I was 17-18 I found out about lucid dreaming, and I started to practice it. It has been on, off, on, off. But I'm starting to take it more "serious"


Reality Checks:
- Awareness/checking surroundings.
- Push fingers/hand through stuff.
- Look at things 2 times to check if they have changed.

Dream Signs:
1 Ex-school friends.
2 Childhood home.
3 Being chased.
4 My stepsisters. (To increase prospective memory)
5 Some of my cousins. (To increase prospective memory)

Short-Term Goals:
- Increase recall
- Get my sleep pattern straight

Long-Term Goals:
- Master an induction technique.

Things to do in LD/Goals:
- Poke a dream character.
- Taste something liquid and describe what it tasted like.
- Use magic to turn light on or make fire.
- manipulate elements to make "art" (like painting in the sky)
- Slap MrPriority.

Achieved Goals:
- Completed a TotM (Advanced i march 2015)
- Used a gun to shoot portals (Like in the video game)

Current Dream Recall status:
- 23 dreams recalled March 2015

Current Technique:
- DILD
- WBTB

Things I've done in lucid dreams:

Spoiler for :p: 




Before DreamViews
- Summoned a big black bus (even though I wanted a lamborghini)
- Flown around a couple of times.
- Jumped very high so I could look down at my house (It's cool to see things from a whole new perspective)
- Asked a DC who she were. She got really confused and said "I thought we were going on a mission".
- Gotten stapped in the hand and pulled the kinfe out again.
- Watched a video I summoned up on the sky, while I sat on the ground.

After DreamViews
- Flown (eg. like Ironman).
- Said hello to my subconscious.
- Used a mirror as a portal (03-2015 TotM).
- Used a kids toy gun as a portal gun.


*

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Ironice, welcome to Intro class!  :smiley: 

Don't worry about all the confusing new information, things will become clearer as you go along. We have a wealth of resources - from the tutorials to other member's journals and workbooks, which I also recommend checking out to help understand the what's and how's of lding. Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## Ironice

Thanks for the welcome NyxCC, I've read some tutorials some of them only some of the words 'cause it seemed like I already understood them. I've also read some of the other workbooks, and got ashamed of mine :p (I may be a perfectionist)  :smiley: 
I will let you or the forum know if I have any questions or else I hope to get some advice or guidance of what I write in this workbook : )

Todays update:
Yesterday I went to bed 22:20 (10:20 PM) but I did not enter the world until it was 02:00 (02:00 AM). In that time I meditated a little (or tried, I'm not entirely sure how to do it, what to see and such?), also gave myself some affirmations for the DILD/MILD technique saying "I'm good at lucid dreaming..... I will remember my dreams...... I will know that I'm dreaming" and so on. I also listened to the DV podcast, and started to smile of it sometimes  :smiley:  I also turned on the TV at the end and watched Malcolm in the middle and some How I met your mother.. I then fell asleep..   [EDIT: I was actually about to fall asleep before turning on the tv, but I started to hear lots of bird noises and it was about to drive me insane  :smiley:  ]

This morning I woke up I don't know if I was laying still but I recalled 4-5 dreams, 2 with good detail of story and more writing and the rest was more like fragments. 3 of them included frequent dreamsigns or sub DS's.
I continued practicing some prospective memory + RC training where I choose one thing, place, and so on and when I see or are at that place I do a RC. If I need to give myself points from 1-10 I'll give myself 10 maybe 9 'cause I am not sure if I missed something but I dont believe so. No I will give myself 7 cause I could do it a little better with my awareness and lucid dream plan routine. I did look around and try to active as many senses as possible and get into a dreamlike state where I will try to think "this food is dreamfood" or "this door is a dream door lets see whats behind it".

Is it recommended to use DV's DJ? I can try to put in pictures and explain how I journal my dreams at the moment.

----------


## NyxCC

> I also listened to the DV podcast, and started to smile of it sometimes



The podcasts are great, very inspiring and get one think about lding.  :smiley: 





> Is it recommended to use DV's DJ? I can try to put in pictures and explain how I journal my dreams at the moment.



You can use any journal that helps keep track of your dreams. I like digital ones better because you can later search through them faster. We have that option here, so if you like you can use it. Other people prefer paper based journals and some use voice recorders or a combination of these.

----------


## Ironice

I think I will keep to my DJ http://i.imgur.com/62HGGVD.jpg , but also post some dreams on DV now and then. (I write my dreams (In my language) on a DJ website and print them out).

I've swithed the *pretend you are dreaming* out with ADA (All Day Awareness), 'cause it ended up being too weird thinking of everything and everyday as a dream. (Scared me a little at the end)
So I try to be aware as much as possible, notice the little things. But sometimes I also try to practice dream control in waking life to check if it's a dream and also I think it's a good way to get used to controlling things that way.

My meditation and sleep pattern has been a little worse these days because I'm feeling a little sick and that makes it difficult for me to sleep, as I get a little anxious when sick.
Dream recall has also been a little off because of being sick, but I had succes with something. There was a time that I couldnt remember any dreams at all. Then I started to think, what do I often dream of?
I said in my mind "Father, sister, Nikolaj" When I said Nikolaj a dream popped up and I started to remember. That was kinda cool.

- I feel like the goals I wrote in the beginning is a little off, can I change that post at any time or what should I do?

----------


## NyxCC

You have a nice journal!  :smiley: 





> I feel like the goals I wrote in the beginning is a little off, can I change that post at any time or what should I do?



Sure, you can use the edit button at the right to middle down part of the post to update your goals.

----------


## Ironice

That sounds cool. Wow I havent been on this workbook for some time now  ::o: 

Update: 
In this month I've had 2 LD's already. The second I don't remember much from because I didnt prepare my DJ. But I remember becoming lucid: *I pushed my finger through my other hand there I knew I was dreaming, I kept my fingers inside my other hand looked up and saw the world becoming more vivid, but I also said "Clarity now!" and the it all got build much faster. A woman started to talk like it was a god or my subconsciousness* That's what I remember from that dream.

I've also kept practicing awareness, prospective memory and reality checks. It's all getting better, but I'm not that good a choosing things for my prospective memory training.
- Also I think the awareness practice adds some anxiety to me, but I guess I can handle it  :smiley: 

I stopped meditation, but I think I will start again soon.
Sleep pattern is better though : )

----------


## MrPriority

Pfff 2 already! You are not making this easy for me! Congrats with the LD's  ::D:  Seems you are getting them more and more often!  ::o:   ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Oh, nice! Congrats on the early lds! Have you checked our http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ly-2014-a.html for some inspiration? These can also be used for prospective memory training if you think about them during the day. The perfect drill for your next ld.  ::D:

----------


## dreamingaze

Congrats on your 2 LD this month!

----------


## Ironice

Thank you guys, sorry I havent replied before now, but I've been busy and also needed some time offline  :smiley: 
I've looked up lots of, challenges yes, and many of them look so fun xD
I'm definitely going to do those challenges, when I get a better hold on lucid dreaming and have done stuff I would like to do aswell  :smiley: 

Mrprio I dont think you need to worry, I'm taking it easy with lucid dreaming, due to lots of things going on  :smiley: 

*A little update:
*
I think I just WILD'ed.

 I was at my sisters apartment and I woke up from sleep.. I went on facebook and saw a post by "The Mind Unleashed" about spirituallity. I read it and saw the video in the post. I read more about the subject and I went to meditate a little. I stopped and started to think a little. Suddenly my body felt like I had meditated for a long time, like I was about to get (sleep) paralyzed.

*Dream and hallucinations*
I started to see people and scenes and hear the people talking. The scenes changed, but I still feel like I was a big part of those scenes.
Then I were there I was in an apartment, I suddenly had 2 kids and a girlfriend or wife. My partner put the kids to bed in the kitchen xD
A little weird but okay. Then my partner and I had fun and she reminded me to stay lucid xD..

Was this WILD, or something on it's way to a wild?

----------


## NyxCC

Great to hear from you Ironice! Yes, this was a successful wild, congrats!  ::goodjob:: 





> Mrprio I dont think you need to worry, I'm taking it easy with lucid dreaming, due to lots of things going on



Sure, do things at your own pace just be sure not to abandon thoughts about lding altogether and lose that ld momentum.  :tongue2:  Take care!

----------


## Ironice

I've done one more ld incduction like that, the dreams are short. But I think it's good enough  :smiley: 
A little progress is better than no progress at all  :smiley: 

And thanks!  :smiley: 

I will do it in my own pace. I stopped writing my dreams on the computer like I did before, and started to write it with pen and paper.
The computer thing was too much for me to handle in the long run  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Woo you're still alive! ::D:  Nice! Congrats on your LD! 

Good that you are taking things at your own pace, that is the best way! I also find myself picking up things and dropping them left and right. Only keeping what I think works and feels good. If you get stressed by your technique, it will only work counter productive :smiley:  

Anyways, I missed you man :smiley:  I haven't been able to slap you in any of my dreams yet and haven't seen you around to do it on IRC either! I'm starting to have withdrawal symptoms here! ::rolllaugh::  
I'm just kidding of course. Good to hear from you and best of luck for your next LD!

----------


## Ironice

*reply to MrPriority*

I missed you too mate : ) I've missed the slaps!


*Update:* 

I have updated the first post in this workbook, so it's more suiting for me right now.

It seems like my recall is improving, but it could still get better.
Pen and paper journaling is much more manageable for me  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

*Update:*

I had a lucid dream through a false awakening.

In *the dream* I woke up, and wrote some lines down in dream journal and then I crossed them out. Maybe because what I wrote didnt make sense?. Then I found my tablet and took a picture of myself, looked at the picture and looked left, right, left, right, and noticed that the picture did the same. I was dreaming! I continued looking right, left, right, left as fast as I could cause I was amazed by it. Then I wanted to staballize the dream by rubbing my hands, and suddenly I was in my bed again had my hands up in the air rubbing my hands  :smiley: 

After I woke up I looked at my watch and found that I had  some more time to sleep in, so I practiced lucid dreaming. By doing what I would do in a lucid dreaming while I was awake. I then went to bed and felt like I was about to be paralyzed, but then it went away. I stayed in the same position but nothing happened after a long time. I then laid on my back and thought about some stuff, I could do today to get ready for the day, and then I fell asleep. I recalled lengthy dreams but I did not get lucid again.

--

*To do:*

Today I will read through some of the latest pages in my dream journal and find the most recurring dreamsigns.
I will start taking statistics over my sleep and dreamsand write weekly and monthly statistics here.

--

*Question*: I fall asleep with my tv on, with sleep timer on. Is it bad or is it just fine?

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome, congrats on the ld!  ::D:  Must have been pretty crazy seeing the picture act like a reflection in a mirror. I've never spent time looking at pics in an ld, but mirror and other reflections do all sorts of cool stuff. Once there was this little girl in a puddle of water on the street! 





> Question: I fall asleep with my tv on, with sleep timer on. Is it bad or is it just fine?



A lot of the sleep advice out there recommends not to spend the very last mins before sleep stimulating the eyes by bright lights. This include all sorts of devices, lamps, etc. The reason is that the brain produces melatonin (the sleep hormone) when it's dark. By being exposed to bright lights you are reducing the production of it, which may cause delay in sleep onset, less restorative sleep and even decreased recall. 

Do you have any related issues? If possible, I'd suggest to minimize the time spent with bright screens, although I can understand how hard it is nowadays with all the devices and entertainment available.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ironice

Thanks and yes it was very crazy and kinda scary too  :smiley: 
It sound scary with that little girl  ::o: 

To the lights and devices:

I usually dampen the light on the tv screen when I'm about to sleep, I find it soothing to have some sound from a source I know. Instead of different sounds from the house, wind and such.

My go to bed and fall asleep routine is usually as follows:
1) I'm done with what ever I was doing on my computer or I just finished reading something on my tablet.
2) I brush my teeth and all that kind of stuff and go to bed.
3) I turn on the tv and watch something on netflix.
4) I feel the "I can sleep now effect" and I turn away from the tv and fall asleep.

Delay in sleep onset: I usually find it harder to sleep without the tv turned on..
Less restorative sleep: I dont know..
Decreased recall: I currently feel like my recall is increasing

--

If I should minimize time spent with bright screens, what would you suggest I do?  :smiley:

----------


## blazingnyancat

I usually sleep with the TV on...wastes electricity :/
But, mostly I sleep with a Portable light.
Light helps me sleep.

----------


## NyxCC

Alright then, as long as it doesn't affect you negatively I guess you can leave the tv on, but keep what I said in mind  :tongue2: . 

You can reduce the brightness on the tablet/PC if you have to use it before going to bed.

----------


## Ironice

@blazingnyancat; It's good to know I'm not the only one, that has some needs to be able to sleep  :smiley: 

Yeah I always turn it down as much as I can, and also cause you dont need so much brightness when it's dark  :smiley: 
I will keep that in mind  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

I'm back.. I hope : )

I start out by getting my sleep on right course, right now I usually wake up at 4pm. I will try to wake up at 11:30am write in my Dream Journal and then go biking for a little.

When I'm about to go to bed I will analyse my dreams.

My motivation will be to taste the rain, could be interesting (I will try to make it taste like Fanta).

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome back, Ironice!   :smiley:   Great lucid goal, I'd never thought of that one!  Can't wait to hear about it when you get that first taste of Fanta-flavored rain.   ::happy:: 

Keep us up to date on how you do!

----------


## NyxCC

Great to see you back, Ironice! Good luck with your new dream goal!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Ironice

Thank you 2 for wishing me welcome back.

Hehe I thought it would be a fun thing to try : )

I'll keep you updated  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

So I just napped.. I could feel my body getting lighter and lighter like I was hovering and such. Then I suddenly ended up in my old house and my old room xD! That was kinda awesome.. It ended fast though, but it's awesome, and gave me more experience in WILD and Lucid dreaming in general I guess :p

OK I'm typing more stuff cause I thought it would be waste of space for just those 2 lines  :smiley: 

I have a confession.. I sleep too little.. Some nights I only sleep 3-4 hours.. It's like before I go to bed I think of it as annoying and waste of time (Even though I would really like lucid dreaming at will).. Any good tips on how I can be better at going to bed, and really want to or something?  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> So I just napped.. I could feel my body getting lighter and lighter like I was hovering and such. Then I suddenly ended up in my old house and my old room xD! That was kinda awesome.. It ended fast though, but it's awesome, and gave me more experience in WILD and Lucid dreaming in general I guess :p



Awesome, congrats! 





> I have a confession.. I sleep too little.. Some nights I only sleep 3-4 hours.. It's like before I go to bed I think of it as annoying and waste of time (Even though I would really like lucid dreaming at will).. Any good tips on how I can be better at going to bed, and really want to or somethin



Think about bedtime as a really important time for both your body and mind. We need to sleep so the body can produce different hormones that help repair pretty much everything, cleanses toxic substances, especially from the brain. Sleep also improves your memory. So, it helps you to be a healthier, happier and smarter person and even helps you look better (increased human growth hormone, collagen production, etc)! And then there is the added benefit that lucid dreamers capture of having additional time and place where they can do anything. Writing this makes me want to head to bed.  :smiley: 

It's really important to go to bed at approximately the same time and to make it easier, try to also get up at a consistent time. It takes a while to get your schedule fixed, but then you will adjust to it. Just begin by setting some good bed and wake times and do your best to follow them. To facilitate sleep, especially at the beginning, you may do some casual meditation methods and actually find yourself asleep with greater ease (for me it's easier when I am not trying to do it). Hope this helps! 

Oh, and happy birthday!!!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## MrPriority

Wooo Ironice! Congrats! A belated welcome back and a happy birthday!  ::breakitdown::  :Party:  ::goodjob::  ::cheers::

----------


## Ironice

Thank you guys : )

Well it sure sounds important now.. Would it be okay to start with going to bed at 2 or 3 AM.  and the get up at 11 AM to start with?

I dont think I can just start going to bed at 10-11 PM.

----------


## NyxCC

Sure! You can later adjust it according to your needs.  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

*Currently*
I go to sleep between 11PM - 2AM and I usually wake up between 8AM - 11AM.
I remember 2-3 dreams each night, (mostly 1 medium/long and 1-2 short).
I dont do reality checks other than some moments each day where I'll focus and become as aware as I can.
I read and analyse my dream journal when I'm about to sleep each night.


*Plans*
I want to remember 2 long/great detailed dreams and then I'll start doing 4 reality checks each day (Become fully aware ask myself "Am I dreaming?.. What did I just do the last 5 minutes?.. What am I about to do?" also I'll find some text or a watch to test reality).
I want to become more aware! It's like I'm sleepwalking through my days right now.
Each month I will have 1 week where reality checks are not allowed (experiment)  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

I finally had a real lucid dream again  :smiley: 

I saw a family memeber I havent seen in years. My awareness got triggered, I asked if I was dreaming, and yes my fingers went trough the other hand. I hugged her, till she dissapeared. I jumped out through a window, and hit the ground. It was like I felt everything, the road, the sun, the air, everything. I went to my old school, which looked different. Suddently some man started following, and I ran away at first. But then I turned to him, walked towards him and then asked: "Who are you? What do you represent?" and he answered: "You worry too much, you need to relax more" while he had both his hands on my shoulders like a person trying to comfort me, and talk me up  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome, congrats! I liked the man's reaction.  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! I liked it too : ) He seemed very friendly, after I talked to him. At first he seemed creepy and dangerous.
It's funny he said these things cause a friend of mine also talked about me thinking too much, and worrying over things I shouldnt worry about today  :smiley: 

Also! I had a lucid dream again (date: 03-03-2015) 
*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was at my old school, and one of my fellow students made me really uncomfortable, cause he was behind me and had both his hands on my head like he was about to break my neck OO ... It was like that made me more aware, 2 other of my fellow students started to yell or cheer like I was a king or something, and I was like "this is too much, I'm leaving" so I went out of the classroom and out to a big hallway or something, with big stairs and stuff. The 2 guys ran arround with milkbags and talked/cheered in unison (said the same thing at the same time). "Yes this is a dream" I thought to myself. Then I saw this girl, with green hair and tattoos, I found her very attractive, and I made her walk towards me, and then I woke up.



I got lucid but I forgot to stabilize the dream.

----------


## NyxCC

How interesting! Those situations where something happens in the dream and then irl are always so intriguing. And on this occasion, you received a really good advice too.  :smiley: 

Congrats on having another one. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Ironice

I think that too, it's amazing, I dont know how to explain it.. It's just amazing, cool, awesome : )
- It feels like I've started to think less about stupid things, and I feel more free : )

Thanks  :smiley:  The only problem is just I havent been able to remember any dreams since, I had that last lucid dream.
I'll try to really focus on remembering my dreams, and set my intention to it, when I go to sleep  :smiley: 

---
I just got _diagnosed with autism_ , does anyone know if this has any influence on sertain induction techniques?
I was told that my working memory is not good because my autism, but isnt it something that can be trained/harnessed?

I have had lucid dreams, where I have been able to control things, and stabilized it so I'm not afraid that I wont be able to lucid dream.
But I just wondered if some induction techniques could be affected by this?

----------


## NyxCC

Hmm, well, I think you can still improve it through practice. The more you use it, the better it will get. So, just because they say you may have something like that, don't let it limit you. They told me I wasn't good at math when I was a kid and I went through school believing it, while the only thing I needed was more practice. This proved true in the end.

----------


## Ironice

*Edited*: I did not like to look at what I wrote on this line.

 Good, I wont take their word, and just give up on improving. It's good to know that someone else has proved them wrong : )

Added: I'm very motivated to improve and I feel like I am, I might have autism and that can give me and understanding of some things that I did not understand before.
I might not have autism, it doesnt matter. Life goes on no matter what you are  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

*I completed my first TotM!*  :boogie: 


It has been a great month so far  :smiley: 
For now I have had 3 journaled lucid dreams this month and I completed a TotM yesterday!
I completed: *Advanced Task i* - Teleport to a random place by pushing yourself through a mirror - describe the place you've ended in. (Snehk)
(L) Fun, Mystic and going to the mirror world (TotM)

I'm so happy that I completed a TotM, it sure gives me more confidence in my skills in lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Fantastic! Congrats!!!  ::goodjob:: 

Very cool effect with the flipped room by the way!

----------


## Ironice

*March** Monthly Report.*
*I reported 16 days/nights this month.*

*Data from my dream chart* *View the report here*
*I had 3 Lucid Dreams journaled.
23 dreams journaled.
Longest time asleep: 12 hours.
Shortest time asleep: 4 hours. (Some nights no sleep)
Average sleep: 8.5 hours.
Total amount of sleep: 137.*

*My thoughts*
*I think It was a good month, even though my sleep pattern has not been good.
I aim for a better sleep pattern this month, and to have reported more.
I also aim for more journaled dreams (Better recall).*

Links: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qv...HDo&authuser=0

----------


## NyxCC

Oh, those stats are really cool!  ::goodjob2:: 

Wish you luck this month to be able to work on more consitent bed times and get lots of lds!

----------


## Ironice

Thanks NyxCC

I kinda hate that my bed time is bad, but I feel like it's hard for me to manage.
I think I had a lucid dream today, I just couldnt remember it..
So.. My recall is also bad, I think it's because of my bad sleep "pattern".
I will get it straight, I have to  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

I had a lucid dream today  :smiley: 
I just didnt know what to do in it, so I flew around. First I started out like an airplane. Running in the middle of the street with my arms to the side and then I just took off  :smiley: 

I had everyday expectation (dream control method) in mind so I choose to fly like an airplane wich worked very well  :smiley: 
(L) Flying like an airplane and like superman, the old playground

----------


## NyxCC

Good catch, Ironice, congrats!  ::goodjob2:: 

Must have been really awesome flying different styles and seeing so many cool things like forests and the castle. Also, love your impressions of the wind.

----------


## Ironice

Thanks : ) I didnt come back to post anything cause I have been busy.

It is awesome to try different ways to do stuff in lucid dreams, I would try to swim to fly next time : )
Also I had a lucid dream again this night, not much detail : )


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I was in a class room and I was like a monster hunter or something.
I told the kids to go on with what they were doing. I saw a chair and slided under it.
Suddenly I were in another version of the classroom. Everyone was gone and I thought that it was weird and made a reality check, I was dreaming  :smiley: 
As far as I remember I did not control the dream at will, but I met other hunters, and it was a little weird.. But hey! I was lucid  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Cool, congrats! You're really on fire these days, keep up the good work!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! I know, it's awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Ironice

I'm back again! I got overwhelmed with lucid dreams so I stopped all my lucid dreaming activities..
I did not have the time to prepare for my next lucid activities so my lucid dreams became very empty.

I now think I have a good way into lucid dreaming, but sometimes I can be bad at planning my lucid dream plans.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! I can totally relate to how you felt. This has happened to me a couple of times as well. Right now, I have a list of things I want to do, but every once in a while I have to keep coming up with new stuff to keep me going.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! I also have a list of things, but it's like I need some time to prepare for the next thing  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

Report since last time.
My sleep is bad.. Some days I sleep almost all day.. Right now I havent slept for 2 days.. or only like 3-4 hours the last 2 days.
I have had some vivid dreams and some nightmares that have been very hard on me..
Right now I'm taking a break from trying to sleep, and after some time I will try again.

----------


## Ironice

*Long time no see*
I kinda want to start all over again but I don't know if that's a good idea  :smiley: 
Since last time I've had some okay cool dreams  :smiley: 
I remember one were it was very dark and I wanted light so I could see more, and suddenly there were light and colors everywhere and in all kinds of shapes some formed a dragon  :smiley:  This morning I had a dream were I was stranded on an island and crates arrived from the sky falling down in transparent ruby light parachutes (hard to describe)..

I've had more and more dreams that have inspired me to practice lucid dreaming again, I'm just not sure how I'll journal my dreams.. I can't find a way that suits me in the long run. I'll try to look for ideas myself, but if anyone has some good ideas I would appreciate it  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! It's always a good idea to start with the practices again - dreams are just too amazing for us to ignore them.  :smiley: 

About journalling - have you considered using an audio journal or maybe just quick tagging of key events, people, places?

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! I'm excited to start practicing again, I feel like my dreams wants me to practice again, which might sound weird  :smiley: 

Quick tagging? Without writing dreams as a story?

----------


## NyxCC

If you don't have the time, you can alternate between quickly tagging key dream elements and full journalling for dreams you find more important. You can also mental journal - tell the dreams to yourself in addition to the quick tagging or full journalling.

----------


## Ironice

So it's really not that important to write all of them down, just as much as you can and as you feel like?  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

I think it's ok to allow for some flexibility. It's better to have an overall idea of what your dreams are about, be able to recognize DS and train your recall. However, it shouldn't become a  burdensome chore. Try to find a balance - practice, but make it enjoyable.  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

I guess you are right. I think I've been annoyed with lucid dreaming because I've taken dream journaling too serious, and wanted it to be perfect.

----------


## Ironice

I had a short lucid dream. I drove a car and couldnt see out. I stopped the car got out and walked and thought it all were weird. I made a dream stabilizing hand rubbing and it worked and then I made a rc and got it confirmed that I was dreaming, but then I woke up I think  :smiley:  Short LD but it's a sign of progress I think  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Absolutely! Congrats on the ld!  ::D:

----------


## Ironice

Thanks NyxCC  :smiley:  I had a little more today, I forgot to journal my dreams today, but I will check if I can recall when I go to bed, I sometimes can  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

Finally had a lucid dream again, I hope it will not be long before I get one more  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! I also had a lucid dream the other day because of some weird monkeys xD

I've been struggling with motivation but now I feel like I am more motivated 

My current goal is to go to a lake (or summon), freeze it and skate on it.

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like a great goal and goes nicely with your name! Btw, I really enjoy the feeling of cold and ice in dreams.  :smiley:  Looking forward to reading about your experience.

----------


## Ironice

Haha I didnt think about that  :smiley:  How is that?  :smiley: 
*
report since last time:*
I've been recalling 5 dreams in total since my last post, and I've already started to see a pattern in my dreams that should be able to trigger lucidity  :smiley: 
1) My childhood home
2) My ex-girlfriend. Kinda annoying to dream about since she is a person I just want to forget about.
3) A playground I used to play at a lot  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! So you can put mantras to a good use, repeating that the next time you find yourself in your childhood home you will become lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Ironice

When I go to sleep? or also once in a while during the day?  :smiley: 

(To get more into this post)
*Since last time:*
I've not had an easy time recalling it's mostly just been fragments. As far as I remember there has not been anything recurrent, I've been a marksman at a trainstation, killed a zombie, and been in a weird house with a weird staircase  :smiley: 
I've been thinking about meditation, but I've not really felt like it. + When I meditate I think I'm doing it wrong  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> When I go to sleep? or also once in a while during the day?



You can do both  :smiley: .





> I've been thinking about meditation, but I've not really felt like it. + When I meditate I think I'm doing it wrong



How do you usually do it?

----------


## Ironice

Okay I will try to do both  :smiley: 

I usually meditate by lying in bed, closed eyes, sometimes with some soothing music, counting my breath like inhale 1, exhale and, inhale 2, exhale and, inhale 3, exhale and, inhale 4.

----------


## Ironice

Report: I've had 1 lucid dream since the last time I updated here. I've not had an easy time recalling my dreams, only the vivid ones.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld! How has your sleep schedule been?

----------


## Ironice

Thanks! Mhm it has been a little bumpy

----------


## dreamingaze

Congrats on all your recent LD successes!

----------

